# EEC code P0135



## JerseyDevil (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey Guys,
Just found this site and it's amazing. Cant believe all the help and info available here. Well I have a question and was hoping someone might be able to help. My '00 Maxima GLE just thru a code P0135. From what I've learned, it's the upstream HO2 sensor bank 1. I checked for battery voltage on all the of the O2 sensors and things were correct. Thus I'm assuming it's the sensor itself. Can someone please tell me where this particular sensor is located. IS it the one near the radiator or the one near the firewall? Also, any ideas/tips on swapping it out?


----------



## jmackint (May 16, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:


> Hey Guys,
> Just found this site and it's amazing. Cant believe all the help and info available here. Well I have a question and was hoping someone might be able to help. My '00 Maxima GLE just thru a code P0135. From what I've learned, it's the upstream HO2 sensor bank 1. I checked for battery voltage on all the of the O2 sensors and things were correct. Thus I'm assuming it's the sensor itself. Can someone please tell me where this particular sensor is located. IS it the one near the radiator or the one near the firewall? Also, any ideas/tips on swapping it out?



I don't have any help to offer. But my '00 GXE has been running poorly when cold. A chugging/hessitant action for about 30seconds when started cold. I also got the P0135 code. I'm wondering if they are related. How is your vehicle running JerseyDevil? Any issues at cold startup?

I've read that the MAF sensor could be causing this behavior. Anyone know of a connection?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm almost certain that Bank 1 Sensor 1 for an 00 Max is by the firewall and Bank 2 Sensor 1 is by the firewall.... and you're right, the P0135 is for B1S1. 

Possible causes are:

-Harness or connectors
[The heated oxygen sensor 1 heater (front) circuit is open or shorted.]
-Heated oxygen sensor 1 heater (front)


----------

